

Fighting Node callback hell with PureScript - andreypopp
http://andreypopp.com/posts/2014-07-21-fighting-node-callbacks-with-purescript.html

======
gfxmonk
While PureScript looks very cool, if you're interested in solving callback
hell without changing the whole language, StratifiedJS is a superscript of JS
that adds straightforward sequential-style code which is async under the hood,
with a bunch of concurrency constructs built into the language:

[http://onilabs.com/stratifiedjs](http://onilabs.com/stratifiedjs)

(Also, not terribly relevant to the discussion, but the fact that almost every
line is abruptly broken mid-word without any hyphenation makes the article
rather jarring to read)

